# 11 - 12 week old Torbie DSH Tabs, is looking for a home.



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Tabs is an 11 - 12 week old Female Torbie (Tortie/Tabby) kitten and the last of the kittens that we saved from being drowned by a farmer. She survived taking a dive from a hay loft into a horse water bucket in the stable below. She is very playful and lively and has been raised from 5 weeks old with adult cats and a dog. She gets up to lots of mischief as you would expect from a kitten and can be very cheeky. If you can give Tabs the home she so rightly deserves than please contact me at [email protected] or message me here. Thank you.


----------



## tc.catz (May 19, 2010)

Ah bless her shes lovely. I hope she gets her forever home very soon.:001_wub:


----------

